# Co2 ph kh problem



## gyhnbvfredc (Dec 25, 2016)

I currently have a new tank setup with Ada aqua soil. My ph is at 6.6 with 0kh, I want to add co2 but I'm worried it will drop the ph too much. I want to keep shrimp but I don't want my ph to be below 6.0

I've tried using buffers but over night it drops back down. What should I do?


----------



## gyhnbvfredc (Dec 25, 2016)

I meant to post this in the planted section...woops


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

gyhnbvfredc said:


> I meant to post this in the planted section...woops


Thread moved to Planted Tank Specific.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

As far as KH and Amazonia goes, It is designed to lower PH/KH. If you want to use CO2, I suggest a low bubble count (ie. Less then 1 BBS), add GH Buffers (I recommend Equilibrium - dry form), don't bother dosing the water column using EI dosing regime), use PMDD or PPS Pro instead), do smaller more frequent water changes (especially with Caridina genus).

JMHO.

Stuart


----------



## gyhnbvfredc (Dec 25, 2016)

I also have some dwarf baby tears, will it be ok with a low bubble count?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Just curious what size is your tank?

I'm no shrimp expert but I can speak about CO2 and PH relationship. I agree with Stuart, I would start with lower bubbles of injection. It would take a lot of CO2 to drop the PH below 6.0, but a moderate amount like 1 bubble per second in a 20 gallon would only drop the pH by 0.2-0.4. In a smaller tank try 1 bubble per 2 or 3 seconds. 
Dwarf baby tears will be ok with lower CO2, but with any plants its more about the balance of CO2 and light.


----------



## gyhnbvfredc (Dec 25, 2016)

It's a 10 gallon ada tank


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

gyhnbvfredc said:


> I also have some dwarf baby tears, will it be ok with a low bubble count?


"Dwarf Baby Tears" is a trade name. Do you know if they are HC or Glossostigma elatinoides? Both would be able to be sustained with a lower bubble count. They both have higher light demands. I would suggest growing in the carpet first, with a higher bubble count, and then dialling back the CO2 once grown in (this could be done in the absence of your preferred shrimp species).

Best regards,

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gyhnbvfredc (Dec 25, 2016)

It's HC, ok I'll try that. Thanks for the reply


----------

